# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  [IIS 6.0] Erreur 401.3

## *.Har(d)t

Salut  tous,

IIS 6.0 sur Windows 2003 Server

Problmatique : Dveloppement d'un site pour lequel un login/mot de passe niveau serveur est dfini (comme un .htpasswd sur apache quoi)

On veut qu'en tapant l'adresse, le client se voit demander un login/mot de passe gr par le serveur.

Un utilisateur non identifi n'a mme pas le droit d'afficher la page d'accueil->Donc j'ai dsactiv l'accs anonyme pour IUSR_

J'ai cr un groupe toto_users avec les droits ncessaires sur le folder du site. 

Malheureusement, les utilisateurs appartenant  ce groupe obtiennent un 401.3:



```
HTTP Error 401.3 - Unauthorized: Access is denied due to an ACL set on the requested resource.
```

[EDIT]Cependant, dans les logs de security, l'utilisateur a un success audit.[/EDIT]

Le seul moyen que j'ai trouv, c'est de mettre ces users dans le groupe Administrators (ce qui n'est pas gnial tout de mme...)

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider.

Merci d'avance,

*.Har(d)t

----------


## *.Har(d)t

Rponse  moi-mme aprs un long moment.

Suite  une rinstallation totale du serveur, j'ai repris ce problme et j'ai trouv ce qui n'allait pas:

Le site hberg est en PHP5 excut sur IIS6.

Bien que le dossier du site soit autoris pour un groupe d'utilisateurs prcis, je ne parvenais pas  afficher les pages en PHP : J'obtenais une 401.3 (le html passait trs bien par contre)

En fait, il a fallu que je donne les droits d'excution sur l'excutable PHP5 et la librairie isapi PHP au groupe d'utilisateurs en question.

A partir de l tout va bien, et plus besoin de mettre tous les utilisateurs en Administrateur...

En esprant que a aidera quelqu'un d'autre.  ::D:

----------

